# Bacon wrapped redfish



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I pulled some bull redfish steaks out of the freezer yesterday and decided to grill them. I made up my own recipe. I took the redfish and cut it up into chunks, wrapped each in a half slice of bacon and put on the skewers. Then I put Tony's on it and drizzled a good amount of honey on each one. I grilled on high heat over charcoal. I sprinkled some melted butter on the coals to flare the flames so it would get the bacon crispy. The Tony's added spice and the honey glazed it and sweetened it. It cooked for a total of about 15 minutes and came out perfect. I would definitely recommend it!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Everything is better with BACON!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice slayer, think i will cook me some fish this wkd!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmm! :thumbup:


----------

